# Question for Linux nuts



## NC37 (Apr 4, 2018)

Maybe someone might know around here. I got a friend that is trying to get some POS software working in Linux Mint 18.3. Chromis to be exact.

They are having a heck of a time with getting it to work and have been spending weeks now wrestling with it. I've mentioned to try asking the developer and the other users of it but, so far it has been silent. Wondering if anyone might be able to help or able to direct to a place that can? Thanks.

I'd help myself but my Linux experience is low.


----------



## The_DriverX (Apr 4, 2018)

I believe that Chromis is for Windows only... Just a quick search that might help you: https://www.linux.com/forums/applications/top-10-point-sale-pos-software-linux


----------



## kruk (Apr 4, 2018)

Install OpenJDK, download Chromis Linux installer: https://sourceforge.net/projects/chromispos/files/Linux/, install it and that should be it. PDF guide here: https://sourceforge.net/projects/chromispos/files/User Guides/

If this doesn't work, please try to describe any problems/errors as precise as possible. Without proper debug info nobody can't give a proper solution.


----------



## NC37 (Apr 5, 2018)

I'll forward this. They'll likely post later with the issue. Thanks!


----------



## 7chazzy7 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi I’m using linux mint 18.3 recently and don’t have deep understanding about linux. I successfully installed chromis Pos but all the reports are error. I read a forum and it suggested me to use jaspersoft to enable the reports. Then I installed the jaspersoft 3 times and during the installation process few messages popped up telling me some failures. And I couldn’t access localhost 8800 Help me pls. Thanks in advance


----------



## NC37 (Apr 9, 2018)

Chazzy is the one with the problem.


----------



## 7chazzy7 (Apr 9, 2018)

These are my screenshot errors, probably helping to solve the problem https://sourceforge.net/p/chromispos/discussion/help/thread/47a14bdd/#d99e


----------



## kruk (Apr 9, 2018)

Wildfox Coder at SourceForge has given the most probable solution for the problem:



> I mentioned this before somewhere in another post in this forum, but you guys have to stop running the JAR files themselves instead of the proper start files. If you just run the JAR files the applications don't know where the locations of the report or locale files on your drive.



You get missing files errors, because the environment variables are not properly set up. Look for start.sh or similar file and run the program via that ...


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 9, 2018)

Why do people try to use Linux when they dont understand how it works?


----------



## blobster21 (Apr 9, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Why do people try to use Linux when they dont understand how it works?



:FACEPALM: that's what you would call a learning curve maybe ? But maybe you were born with full adult capacities ?


----------



## Kursah (Apr 9, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Why do people try to use Linux when they dont understand how it works?



Why not?

Linux has enough more friendly distros to introduce folks to, I'd urge anyone that is capable of creating an account on this forum to at least try a Live CD/USB version if not a full on install.

Sometimes to learn you gotta break stuff. Pretty sure we've all been there before. 

Lastly, I fail to find the help or quality addition to this topic with such a question and nothing else, please refrain from that, feel free to review the forum guidelines if you need. Link's in my sig.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 9, 2018)

blobster21 said:


> :FACEPALM: that's what you would call a learning curve maybe ? But maybe you were born with full adult capacities ?


But for a business? I could understand if you had an IT department and a tech that knew what he was doing but a potential owner that is unfamiliar and it's now taking weeks? That is a loss of money.

But I guess ill just stop before I get another all mighty low quality post and have this one hidden too.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 9, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> But for a business? I could understand if you had an IT department and a tech that knew what he was doing but a potential owner that is unfamiliar and it's now taking weeks? That is a loss of money.
> 
> But I guess ill just stop before I get another all mighty low quality post and have this one hidden too.



It's probably a side PoS project while they rely on their current PoS solution. We can all assume at this point, but it doesn't appear the OP has given those details. Spending weeks on this tells me it isn't mission critical to a business and they have another transaction method or PoS system deployed, but I could be wrong and they could be dead in the water.

And yes, if you aren't willing to help, stopping is a good idea. Feel free to post something useful, helpful or of better quality and you'll have no issues with low quality flags. TPU is about helping others, let's not forget that. 

On the aspect of their Linux issues, from what I've looked into @kruk is right on the trail with this post:



kruk said:


> Wildfox Coder at SourceForge has given the most probable solution for the problem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The OP and chazzy might have to learn about making some config changes, terminal familiarity, etc. but what they're seeking to do should be very much doable. Just takes time to learn.


----------



## NC37 (Apr 11, 2018)

Kursah said:


> It's probably a side PoS project while they rely on their current PoS solution. We can all assume at this point, but it doesn't appear the OP has given those details. Spending weeks on this tells me it isn't mission critical to a business and they have another transaction method or PoS system deployed, but I could be wrong and they could be dead in the water.
> 
> And yes, if you aren't willing to help, stopping is a good idea. Feel free to post something useful, helpful or of better quality and you'll have no issues with low quality flags. TPU is about helping others, let's not forget that.
> 
> ...



Pretty close on that guess.

It's for a business Chazzy has. They've had a lot of trouble with programmers in their local area taking advantage of them. This isn't a 1st world luxury situation of there being lots of alternatives or many honest people to manage these things. I'm not there so I can only help so much from my end and my knowledge of Linux is pretty much non-existent outside of some HDD repair tools.

From what I've heard from Chazzy, the regional programmers sell software for business machines which requires them to visit frequently to be reinstalled due to corruption. This means more fees. It's a dirty little scheme as far as I'm concerned.

Chazzy can correct me if I'm wrong but, this is an attempt to get a functioning alternative for the business. Chazzy has dedicated a lot of hours trying to learn and figure this out. I've googled possible solutions but so far none have born any fruit. Would not be asking here if they had.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 11, 2018)

It sure does sound like he needs to find a different solution. I'm not a Linux guru by any means, but I do wonder if @7chazzy7  has performed what @kruk suggested above? Or possibly contacted Wildfox Coder on Sourceforge's help forum to see if he can get some more focused assistance? It seems nobody has responded to his posts there 4-5 days ago.

This doesn't look like it should be too cumbersome but it does seem like you have to take the right steps or you end up with this issue. Is there any other issues with that Mint install?

Regardless, I'd too be looking for a different solution ASAP if the current one is self-corrupting and costing him every time it does. I'm curious to see if he's had any further luck running the appropriate scripts as suggested prior or if there were some further configs that needed edited.


----------

